
7GUIs – A Notational Usability Benchmark for GUI Programming - akavel
https://github.com/eugenkiss/7guis/wiki
======
speps
I thought it would be a good way for me to learn Red's GUI DSL but someone did
already, and it it looks as I expected, really small and clear:
[https://github.com/greggirwin/7guis/tree/master/Red](https://github.com/greggirwin/7guis/tree/master/Red)

~~~
theamk
... also crud example does not tell first name from last internally (but no
one notices it because the fields do not get updated as you click on rows)

.. and circles example uses self-modifying code, and takes O(n^2) space,
because the undo history contains deep copy of the state

now, this is not necessarily a bad thing, but it does make comparitions a
little unfair, because other languages do more.

------
chj
The kotlin samples are quite easy to understand though I haven't really
learned the language yet.

[https://github.com/eugenkiss/kotlinfx/tree/master/kotlinfx-d...](https://github.com/eugenkiss/kotlinfx/tree/master/kotlinfx-
demos/src/main/kotlin/sevenguis)

------
zimablue
Hidden dependencies is a very opinionated thing to have in a list of criteria,
and the description seems to mix several concepts - mutability, global state
but also sounds like "explicit is better than implicit" from python which not
everyone agrees with.

This is by far the weakest point I think.

------
throwaway77384
Is there an easy to understand writeup for why one might choose one over the
other?

